# Dateien lesen und schreiben



## Gast2 (28. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in einem Plugin eine Dateie lesen und schreiben.
Also lesen hab ich mal so gemacht

```
IPath path = new Path("properties.properties");
		InputStream in = FileLocator.openStream(Activator.getDefault().getBundle(),
					path, false);
```

Das klappt eigentlich aber wie kann ich nun path wieder schreiben?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Dez 2009)

Man schreibt in Bundles ebensowenig wie in jar Files. Warum möchtest du das tun? Nimm Preferences, Properties, oder die Plugin Instance Area.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Man schreibt in Bundles ebensowenig wie in jar Files. Warum möchtest du das tun? Nimm Preferences, Properties, oder die Plugin Instance Area.



Ja ich dachte eigentlich an Properties? Aber die sind doch auch im Pluginin drin oder?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Dez 2009)

Wie gesagt, man modifiziert ein Bundle nicht. Ebensowenig wie man irgendwelche Settings zur Laufzeit in ein jar schreibt. Möglichkeiten
1. Eclipse Preferences
2. Java Preferences
3. Bundle Instance Location
4. Externe Properties Datei


----------



## Gast2 (28. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt, man modifiziert ein Bundle nicht. Ebensowenig wie man irgendwelche Settings zur Laufzeit in ein jar schreibt. Möglichkeiten
> 1. Eclipse Preferences
> 2. Java Preferences
> 3. Bundle Instance Location
> 4. Externe Properties Datei



ok extern hatte ich bis jetzt was mir dabei nicht gefällt ist dass man eine default datei selber mit ausliefern muss...


----------

